# Maintenance How Well Do You keep your Ride Up?



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm not sure about you but maintenance and service is part of the cost and responsibility of all drivers. I've worked in a few repair shops in my lifetime and I've seen some scary things like two piece rotors that once were one piece, among some other things. So Some basic services would be, oil changes, brakes, tires, battery services, coolant flushes. However sometimes things get skipped for various reasons and sometimes it doesn't matter, however sometimes it can cause an accident.

So long ago I was told to take care of your tools because without them you can't do your job, and technically if you drive and get paid for it your car is a tool. So neglecting it can also cost you down the line in forms of $4000 engine replacements all because you may have decided that a little coolant in the oil doesn't mean that you have to replace the head gasket now. Or maybe you didn't realize that there was no coolant in the cooling system till the car overheated and went into limp mode and you drove till you damaged the engine.

So how well do you keep up you vehicle and how much does it cost you annually for it?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

How well do I keep my vehicle/s? Doesn’t matter if it’s my truck that I use use also for RS, my wife’s Suburban or thec ars of my kids, everything is extremely well kept, oil changed very 5-7K miles and other stuff taken care of as preventative maintenance and as necessary.

Everything is done by me with my own hands and tools and with proper parts (most of the time OEM or higher quality). It costs me what ever it costs. But I also don’t have to pay $600 for, let’s say a simple brake job when parts only cost $200.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I have a checklist. Each April and October while the weather is nice I check each item I can get to. 
Fluids 
Filters 
Check pads
Tires
Battery
Wipers
Rain X on windshield

Based on the list I know what I might need to pay for in the next 6 months.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

"It makes a grinding, noise but I just had a brake job like 3 months ago so it can't be my brakes."


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Every 5000 miles which is about every 3 months or less lol


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I started with Uber January 2018 so it will be 3 years at the end of this year. When I started my 2011 Ford Explorer had 70000 miles on the clock And except for 6 months this year (Covid time off)
I have been averaging 6000 miles per month

I budget 5 cents a mile for maintenance and repair which includes oil, tires brakes, batteries and car washes. And all the stuff recommended in the owners manual. Things not recommended In the owners manual are addressed at the first sign of trouble I’ve replaced front struts, and bushings.and I did a preemptive water pump, and timing chain replacement


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I don’t like driving a car that a hassle so I keep up on any maintenance when it needs it, oil says to change every 7500 and that’s what I do. Anything else goes wrong it gets fixed when I notice it. I don’t like driving around with mechanical issues, passengers already have mental issues and I don’t want to deal with more then one thing at once


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> I'm not sure about you but maintenance and service is part of the cost and responsibility of all drivers. I've worked in a few repair shops in my lifetime and I've seen some scary things like two piece rotors that once were one piece, among some other things. So Some basic services would be, oil changes, brakes, tires, battery services, coolant flushes. However sometimes things get skipped for various reasons and sometimes it doesn't matter, however sometimes it can cause an accident.
> 
> So long ago I was told to take care of your tools because without them you can't do your job, and technically if you drive and get paid for it your car is a tool. So neglecting it can also cost you down the line in forms of $4000 engine replacements all because you may have decided that a little coolant in the oil doesn't mean that you have to replace the head gasket now. Or maybe you didn't realize that there was no coolant in the cooling system till the car overheated and went into limp mode and you drove till you damaged the engine.
> 
> So how well do you keep up you vehicle and how much does it cost you annually for it?


All of my Uber Vehicle maintenence & repairs are done by A.S.E. certified mechanic.
Including OIL CHANGE.
Where i get complete thorough vehicle inspection !
Much more Often than Uber requires.

I also get & keep doccumentation of my maintenance, & vehicle condition.

Twice they caught things i had missed.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Uber or not I chagee my oil every 5k on the dot 
Every oil change I check all the fluids, do a physical check on belts / hoses, look for leaks, clean the TB, degrease the motor a bit here and there, check the battery, visual inspection etc. 

I do visuals inbetween as well, prolly once a week. If something breaks after my oil change check, I won't check it till the next oil change so that's why I like to check it often and inbetween. 

Suspension brakes etc.. every tire rotation at 5K miles, I check the control arms etc... I listen for noieses as well...my strut mounts are making noise but im ok with that, i just monitor it.

Trans fluid every 50K miles, trans filter every other, timing belt every 100K (that is pushing it though). brake fluid i change when it gets too dark and nasty looking. 


Coolant every 2 years along with thermostat, I change the O2 every maybe 100K and CTS which are cheap and help improve gas mileage in case the old ones are out of whack but not enough to throw a code. 



Air filter / box, i check and repalce only when totally gross filthy. otherwise i just blow it out and reuse.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I would hope that most RS drivers keep up their vehicles fairly well. Only the stupid ones wouldn't. 

.......or are we all stupid for doing RS in the first place. 🤪


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Rideshare or not I keep our cars maintained very well. Service and tire rotations every 5k to 7.5k depending on the car. Frequent tire pressure checks. Cleaning of the engine and drivetrain to watch for leaks... no delays if a repair is needed. My Fusion that I use for rideshare is still pretty new so its routine service. I clean it more than our other cars when I do rideshare and so far zero issues over the past year. 

We also use our truck heavily off-road so I probably over-maintain it. I do not want to end up broken down in the middle of nowhere! I stick to oil changes every 5k but air filters get replaced often, sometimes after one off-road run. Trans spill & fill every 30k. Front/Rear Diff and transfer case fluid changes every 30k as well. Tire rotations every 3k or the rears will get chunked up way too fast. Washing the engine/radiator/cooling fans to keep dust/dirt to the minimum. Rinsing the chassis as well. Constant checks on the bed bolts, body mounts.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Rideshare or not I keep our cars maintained very well. Service and tire rotations every 5k to 7.5k depending on the car. Frequent tire pressure checks. Cleaning of the engine and drivetrain to watch for leaks... no delays if a repair is needed. My Fusion that I use for rideshare is still pretty new so its routine service. I clean it more than our other cars when I do rideshare and so far zero issues over the past year.
> 
> We also use our truck heavily off-road so I probably over-maintain it. I do not want to end up broken down in the middle of nowhere! I stick to oil changes every 5k but air filters get replaced often, sometimes after one off-road run. Trans spill & fill every 30k. Front/Rear Diff and transfer case fluid changes every 30k as well. Tire rotations every 3k or the rears will get chunked up way too fast. Washing the engine/radiator/cooling fans to keep dust/dirt to the minimum. Rinsing the chassis as well. Constant checks on the bed bolts, body mounts.


ugh...the lovely trans spill.....I got an aftermarket pan with a drain in it after the last spill so we
ll see how it goes this next change lol


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I drive 60KM a year for Uber....which is about 40K miles more or less.

Mobil 1 oil service every 15KM and tire rotation.

Brake pads and rotors all around every 14-16 months.

New tires every year.

Fluids, belts, plugs, etc, as required by mileage in the manual.

Car has never failed me once yet. Total spend $2,500 CAD a year.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

I get a brand new car every year, purchased with Uber Pro points.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Very informative everytime browsing topics about maintenance and repair! I wish I had the knowledge and skills you all have.

Can I ask...

1) How long do tyres last? I replaced the front and the rear in March and August respectively last year but during a recent visit at a dealership, the tyres were given a tread score of 4. The SA recommended replacement but also said not mandatory. Hopefully the tyres can endure until the next promotion ($1000 drive out price) becomes available. Averaging 10k < miles a year, I don't think the tyres can wear out at such speed.

2) What is the lifetime of transmission fluid? This is the question in exact wording I asked my SA. His reply was 'pretty much the lifetime' LoL!! According to his experience, he has a few customers coming back a few months after replacing the transmission fluid for the first time in cars that have no problems in shifting initially. What do you think?

3) When do you get new spark plugs? My owner's manual recommends at 120k miles. I am going to take advantage of the 20% off Christmas promotion. SA did not give me the exact number but he said that is talking about ~$1k ($70 x 8 plugs + 3 hours labour). When it comes to the engine, I am more inclined to stick to the dealership. 

4) Do you replace the radiator when working on timing belt / water pump? I am thinking to get a new radiator since the dealer will work on the engine for new spark plugs anyway. The original 16-year-old radiator is still working but I don't want it to fail somewhere on the way to PA. Any thoughts?

Sorry for so many questions. Any inputs are appreciated!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

As someone who has not only is an active driver on all the apps but also is a consultant who drives up and down the east coast, I am happy to answer that question.

1) I have two vehicles with commercial insurance that are dedicated to delivering or for visiting clients. One is primary and one is secondary. I use the secondary when the primary is in the shop for maintenance.

2) I have a specific maintenance plan for all my vehicles, including the two, as each vehicle has specific and different preventive maintenance intervals than the other. I also have a list on each vehicle in regards to non-critical repairs that I try to get one done on the list once per month. Such as, engine mount replacement, for example.

3) I have two specific credit cards I use for fuel and maintenance, one for each. Both cards are rebate cards so I get cash back and I pay them off every month to maximize my rebates.

4) I do my oil changes every 3,000/3,500 miles with conventional, not synthetic. Synthetic oil is engineered to break down over a longer period of time, such as 7,500 to 10,000 miles. Since I change my oil so often, there is no need for synthetic. You really should change your oil every 3,000/3,500 miles if you are using your vehicle for work. But that is up to you.

5) Being I receive client and delivery income through an FEIN and not my social security number, all money I receive is business income. I have set up commercial accounts with local auto parts stores to buy parts and fluids I need through them at a reduced price. At most times, i can get the best price on premium parts (not cheap chinese stuff) at Autopart International, Parts Authority, Carquest with my account, which then I drop with the car at my mechanic who installs the part for just the labor. I also have a commercial account with a major quick oil change place where I get a reduced rate.

6) Prolong super lubricant. I cannot stress this enough. Just YouTube it. Been using it over 20 years. If your car runs low on oil all the time dur to leaking or burning, this stuff will save your engine. Period.

I hope that helps and answers someone's questions.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> So how well do you keep up you vehicle and how much does it cost you annually for it?


I do the same as the above. I can't be comfortable that my car could break down if I had a pax with me. That would be a nightmare.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Very informative everytime browsing topics about maintenance and repair! I wish I had the knowledge and skills you all have.
> 
> Can I ask...
> 
> ...


Tires should last at least 50k miles. Soft racing tires wear out faster. 
Are you keeping them properly filled?

"Lifetime" transmission fluid is terrible. I change mine at 30k. 
Your car is 16 years old. How often have you been servicing the transmission?

$1000 for spark plugs is robbery.

If radiator is 16 years old, it cannot hurt to swap it out.

A reality check: this car is 16 years old, what is your exit plan for it and how much are you wanting to spend on such an old car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Very informative everytime browsing topics about maintenance and repair! I wish I had the knowledge and skills you all have.
> 
> Can I ask...
> 
> ...


1) There are A LOT of variables with tires. Some tires last 50K+, but some (especially high-performance tires) last only 15-20K. I don't know what a score of 4 means, so can't really comment on that.
2) Some manufactures do say transmission fluid is lifetime, but they never say whether it's the lifetime of the transmission or the car. I'm all for changing even those "lifetime" fluids, especially if you have under 100K miles. If you go over that, it might create issues, like your SA mentioned.
3) Follow your manufacturer's recommended interval. Nowadays it is about 80-120K miles with almost all brands. $1000 to change them is outrageous, but since you are letting the Lexus dealer do it, there's nothing you can do about it. The need to keep the glass palace nice and shiny, you know...
4) Usually radiator is one of those "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" kind of items, but 16 years is a long time. It might still last another 5 or 10 years, but i you want to be absolutely sure, might as well change it. I can only imagine what Lexus will charge for that...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Oil - Conventional oil change and filter every 5,000 miles
Tires - I check tire pressure every 2 weeks. I , I also check tire condition at the same time. I rotate my tires every month. I usually get 70-80,000 miles on my tires before the need replaced.
Brakes - I check my brake pads and disc every month when I rotate my tires. Brake pads usually last me 120,000+ miles.
Lights - I check my head lights, running lights, blinkers, and brake lights every Sunday I use a glass building near the grocery store I shop at to do this. Do it before dark so I can check the running lights. Cover the sensor so I can check the regular lights and Hi-Beams.
Transmission - Check the dipstick every month looking for discolored fluid. If discolored get it flushed. So far I have not seen a need for a transmission fluid flush in my current car. Just draining and replacing the fluid like oil is a waste in my opinion.
Radiator flush every 2 years.
Belts replaced every 75,000 miles.
Doors - Grease door hinges and latches every 6 months.
Windows - Rain X every 3 months on windshield, seems like I need to replace the wipers every 9 months, probably because I rarely use them as the Rain X keeps the windows clear. South Florida sun is brutal on those wipers.

I pay to have the oil changed, transmission flushed when needed, and serpentine belt changed. I do the brakes, tire rotation, radiator flush and other checks myself.

I pay to have the tires replaced.

Don't think I missed anything.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

DudeUbering said:


> I get a brand new car every year, purchased with Uber Pro points.


100,000 people might sign up due to this comment. I hope they understand it's fake.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Tires should last at least 50k miles. Soft racing tires wear out faster.
> Are you keeping them properly filled?
> 
> "Lifetime" transmission fluid is terrible. I change mine at 30k.
> ...


Thank you for replying!

1) I check the pressure once a week and fill to 35psi (factory recommended) whenever necessary.

2) The transmission has never been worked on. SA does not support to perform fluid change in a car that shifts as expected.

3 and 4) Thanks, I will get it done before relocation. Unfortunately I have neither the expertise nor patience for such challenging tasks.

5) I actually have a newer Lexus but no way would I take it for relocation. The front air strut failed a few months ago causing the car to lean to the driver side. Note that it is only 5 years old and very fortunately the repair is covered by warranty! God knows what will fail in the middle of nowhere. Cannot believe Lexus no longer has any standards of quality control.

As for this 16-year old car, the car still runs strong and smooth. Nothing really breaks in this LS 430! Other than the required maintenance, I hardly have any repair bills except the cruise control and door actuators. Hopefully $3000 should be sufficient to get the dealership to work on spark plugs, radiator and whatever needs to be done to prepare for such a long drive. Water pump was replaced along with the timing belt during the 90K mile service, hence I don't worry too much until 180k miles &#128522;.



TomTheAnt said:


> 1) There are A LOT of variables with tires. Some tires last 50K+, but some (especially high-performance tires) last only 15-20K. I don't know what a score of 4 means, so can't really comment on that.
> 2) Some manufactures do say transmission fluid is lifetime, but they never say whether it's the lifetime of the transmission or the car. I'm all for changing even those "lifetime" fluids, especially if you have under 100K miles. If you go over that, it might create issues, like your SA mentioned.
> 3) Follow your manufacturer's recommended interval. Nowadays it is about 80-120K miles with almost all brands. $1000 to change them is outrageous, but since you are letting the Lexus dealer do it, there's nothing you can do about it. The need to keep the glass palace nice and shiny, you know...
> 4) Usually radiator is one of those "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" kind of items, but 16 years is a long time. It might still last another 5 or 10 years, but i you want to be absolutely sure, might as well change it. I can only imagine what Lexus will charge for that...


Truly appreciate your point-to-point response!

Below is the health report from September. Not sure if it is helpful for you to understand the tread score.









According to my SA, this is the type of tyre used by my car.
Michelin Premier A/S BSW 225/60R16-98H

Some friends actually suggest to bring my car to a Toyota dealership for cheaper labour. They also say Lexus does share a lot of parts with Toyota which translates to cheaper parts too. I don't know. Previously an independent mechanic shop has saved me a thousand to rebuild the suspension but for an engine-related task, I rather be safe than sorry...


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Zero on my Tesla but I have not reached 60K yet.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Thank you for replying!
> 
> 1) I check the pressure once a week and fill to 35psi (factory recommended) whenever necessary.
> 
> ...


Okay... So they were talking about 32nds. Kind of was thinking that's what it was. Yes, you are definitely getting low on tread since new ones have about 12/32nds and the wear marks on tires are at 2/32nds. Sounds like they wore quite fast, but Lexus is a heavy car, after all, and that is one big factor in tire wear. You might check your paperwork if the tires came with a mileage warranty and see if you could do a warranty claim on them. As long as they are evenly worn, it should be doable.

As I've suggested to you before, an independent shop that specializes in Lexus will do the work for A LOT less. A lot of times owners and lead mechanics in these shops are former dealer techs and have the knowledge to do things well. Especially such easy jobs like spark plugs and radiator like you are now considering. Yes, another Lexus dealer might honor the warranty after you move in case something goes wrong whereas the independent shop most likely will not since they don't have a shop in Philly.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Very informative everytime browsing topics about maintenance and repair! I wish I had the knowledge and skills you all have.
> 
> Can I ask...
> 
> ...


1. Tires can last up to 50,000 miles, but rarely do. It depends on the tire you buy, and how often you rotate them, and driving habits. Tires should be rotated around 5000 miles, front to back, and then in an x pattern, if you don't have directional tires (usually higher end performance tires). Directional tires can only be rotated front to back. Staggered tires probably aren't on your car and can't be rotated. You probably don't have directional tires or staggered tires (Staggered Tires are usually on vehicles like Mercedes, sports and muscle cars etc.)

Tires should be replaced depending on tread depth, and condition. Go to your local auto parts store or go on amazon and buy a tire tread depth gauge. Link: Tire tread depth gauge Also here's a guide that you may find helpful Link: Checking tire tread depth .
Tires also get old and crack which is basically when they rot. You can drive on them for awhile when they start to crack but as I have witnessed personally after they start cracking the tire is coming apart and the tread can come off at some point.

Cheap tires that you buy at Pep Boys on sale, aka: "The Pep Boys Special" are brands of tires that most people have never heard of, unlike Continental, Firestone, Goodyear, Michellin, BfGoodrich brands, the cheapo tires on sale at Pep Boys don't last. Cheap tires are better then nothing but in a year or two they will be garbage.

When buying new name brand tires sometimes national extended tire warranties are a good idea because they cover things like nails in the sidewall etc that isn't included in the manufactures standard warranty. Also a vehicle tire alignment is a good idea on a new set of tires, if your vehicles alignment is too far out it can chew up a new set of tires. An alignment check on a new set of tires is advised. I used to sell and install tires for a living, I'm really trying to help you get the best out of your money, and paying for a good set of tires and keeping them up means less money later. Plan on spending $675.00 USD on a set of good tires for your average sedan.

2. Transmission services are based on the manufactures recommendations. but the standard range is every 30,000 to 60,000 miles. Always replace the filter. Yes it will affect shifting if you let it go too long, however an automatic transmission might not shift properly because of other reasons that should be looked at before it gets worse.

3. Spark plugs on newer cars are 100,000 miles to 125,000 miles again see the manufactures specifications for your car.

4. As your car is older replacing the radiator could be a good idea, if it has never been replaced before, especially if your mechanic is replacing the water pump because if failed. Make sure he replaces the two main radiator hoses, if he replaces the radiator, and inquire about replacing the thermostat as well. Hopefully your heater core is still good those are really expensive to replace in many vehicles and are connected to the cooling system. When heater cores go they leak into your car because they are usually behind the dashboard around the glovebox area and require the whole dashboard to be removed to be replaced an most vehicles. Without it you have no heat. They can be bypassed if you don't want to replace it when it goes, but then you will have no windshield defroster, and that can be dangerous in cold climates.

As a police officer once told me long ago," The upkeep and proper operation of your car is on you, if it causes an accident that's also on you."

For tires see the pictures of tires that were beyond replacement time. Followed by "It's past time for brakes" aka" That's what that grinding noise was enjoy your two piece rotors." Lastly, "blown head gasket goo coolant in the oil, sucks to be you."


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

that looks like the rotor failed and separated. usually the disc contact is the area the wears out in EXTREME cases and then you see the fins...I only saw it ONCE on an old Dodge from the 80s....point is still valid though!

On a side note, cheapo tires not only don't last long, the compounds they are made up of are...cheap. You won't have good traction / wet weather traction when it rains etc... Splurge on tires. That's not one area to be cheap.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Thank you for replying!
> 
> 1) I check the pressure once a week and fill to 35psi (factory recommended) whenever necessary.
> 
> ...


"Hopefully $3000 should be sufficient to get the dealership to work on spark plugs, radiator and whatever needs to be done to prepare for such a long drive. "

Lexus or not, that stuff should NOT cost anywhere near 3k. If it just needs those things and a once over. your bill should NOT be close to that.

Dealerships hire young techs...sometimes that's bad since they don't know the old school tips and tricks and they just go by what the books say. its good in the sense that they work on the newer cars and get new technical data straight from the manufacturer......but for the older cars they prolly won't know squat, or no more than a good inde would know.

take the new car to the dealer for warranty etc... ....for the old car, just take it to a good trustworthy independent mechanic. You'll save so much money and stil have peace of mind.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

My car will age out of Uber in 5 years (and at age 79, so will I).

the car has 260k miles on it And I’ve been driving over 50000 miles a year which means, if I keep up that pace, I’ll have 500000 miles on the car in five more years

so the question is what do I have to do to give me and the car a chance at hitting that goal

My car has, what has been called, a fatal flaw. The water pump is mounted in the engine and if the bearings fail, coolant will dump into the oil. I have done one preemptive timing chain and water pump replacement at 200000 miles and I’ll do it again at 350k. And to keep an eye on it Im going to start doing an oil analysis every oil change and as long as I’m having that done I’ll start routine transmission fluid analysis too

This is a long way of saying that every car has a weak spot or design flaw or some thing that requires some special attention or early replacement before they fail (I’m thinking timing belts for example) Do the research and plan to spend some money doing “extra” stuff like changing out parts, before they go bad 

modern engines And lubricants are so much better than what they were when I bought my first car. I never hear about doing valve jobs or rings any more. I rebuilt an engine in a 1972 MG because one of the rod bearings failed. That kind of crap just doesnt happen any more.

I expect to crap out before my car does

here’s a look inside the engine at 200000 miles


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

oldfart said:


> My car will age out of Uber in 5 years (and at age 79, so will I).
> 
> the car has 260k miles on it And I've been driving over 50000 miles a year which means, if I keep up that pace, I'll have 500000 miles on the car in five more years
> 
> ...


Engines still need to be replaced or rebuilt even today. Looks like you have some kind of V6 engine Mazda possibly Ford by my best guess. It looks kind of like you might drive a Ford escape. Could also be a Honda CRV. let me know how Close I got there.

Some cars can go 400,000 miles on an engine, however you're going to peplace many things on that journey. Coils, water pumps, head gaskets, oil pump, probably the timing chain will stretch a little (possibly) timing chain guides will have to be replaced, various sensors as they go EGR and smog equipment when it fails. You will also have completely replaced the suspension at least one time if you make it to 400,000 miles so bushings, shocks, front upper and lower control arms, sway bars, various brake components, like calipers, wheel cylinders. Clutch for a manual transmission, torque converter for automatic transmission. Not to mention routine maintenance as always.

Replacing an engine in todays cars will run you around $4,000 to put a rebuilt engine in your car including labor. New engines cost $4,000 just for the whole engine, not including labor (new crate motor ready to drop in for something like a standard Honda civic). Unless your vehicle has some kind of sentimental value to it I recommend replacing it at some point over the next 50,000 miles. Todays cars are made to be thrown away, in fact auto manufactures build them with that in mind. The Classic cars of the 50's and 60's were built differently then the cars today. Todays cars aren't meant to be kept for 40 years let alone 20.

I've driven work trucks, and Buses, and various commercial vehicles that have 500,000 plus miles on them. They are usually tired worn out vehicles that's sometimes are scary to drive even when they are maintained by a shop regularly. I'm not a fan of driving old worn out vehicles, regular class C cars and trucks even though I've had a few. There expensive because things fail like transmissions, and engines, and they suck up your savings or sit in the driveway and become homes for spiders. Just replacing an AC compressor to have Air conditioning can cost you around $1500.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> Engines still need to be replaced or rebuilt even today. Looks like you have some kind of V6 engine Mazda possibly Ford by my best guess. It looks kind of like you might drive a Ford escape. Could also be a Honda CRV. let me know how Close I got there.
> 
> Some cars can go 400,000 miles on an engine, however you're going to peplace many things on that journey. Coils, water pumps, head gaskets, oil pump, probably the timing chain will stretch a little (possibly) timing chain guides will have to be replaced, various sensors as they go EGR and smog equipment when it fails. You will also have completely replaced the suspension at least one time if you make it to 400,000 miles so bushings, shocks, front upper and lower control arms, sway bars, various brake components, like calipers, wheel cylinders. Clutch for a manual transmission, torque converter for automatic transmission. Not to mention routine maintenance as always.
> 
> ...


It's a 2011 Ford Explorer with the 3.5 L 6 cyl engine This engine is in a lot of fords and Mazda's

I disagree with you on the quality of today's cars vs the cars of the 50's, 60's, and 70's Back then 100000 miles was a lot. Now they last a lot longer

no sentimental value to any car. But I do use this thing to make money. As soon as it can't do that for me it's off to the junk yard

all the maintenance and repair items you mention have to be addressed with any car but only the timing chain requires taking apart the engine. And that's the point I'm making. Valve jobs, rings, and bearings are just not done anymore.If you keep up with the routine stuff (everything you mention), modern engines will last and last And I intend to put mine to the test

you sound like someone that would say "when necessary repairs and maintenance exceed the value of the car, it's time to replace it". I look at it differently. As long as my maintenance in a year are less than it would cost to replace the car, I'll spend the money to repair it

I won't be replacing this car. When it craps out I'll quit Driving for hire


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I agree todays cars are built better then cars from 50 plus years ago. Many advancements have been made in the automotive industry, the introduction of computer controlled systems to assist drivers, and increase efficiency. Everyone has reasons to keep a car around for 10 years or more. You just have to keep putting money into it, and have enough in the bank for when something major goes, or make credit card payments to pay of that big repair(s) that will come eventually. Also who knows you may live to see 90 or 100.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I may go till I’m 90, but I’ll stop driving well before that. The car ages out of Uber in 5 years and I doubt that any thinking person would get in the car with an 80 yo driver. So 5 years is it. Or sooner if the car craps out.

I understand that I’ll have to keep putting money into repairs and maintenance. No different than my house last year I spent $7500 on landscaping, $16000 for a new roof, $4000 to replace the air conditioner and $3500 for some concrete work around the pool. My old ford and Uber made it possible to do these things without using debt or drawing down my savings account

now I just want to prove to myself (and anyone that cares) that if you maintain your car and stay ahead of major repairs, today’s cars will last a long time


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

oldfart said:


> My car will age out of Uber in 5 years (and at age 79, so will I).
> 
> the car has 260k miles on it And I've been driving over 50000 miles a year which means, if I keep up that pace, I'll have 500000 miles on the car in five more years
> 
> ...


Your plan to change the timing chain / water pump is good. This is a fatal flaw in the Ford, I think NIssan and the Chrysler 2.7??

it may cost you money, but its'll be less than having the motor blow up / destroy itself because the water pump failed. Use OEM parts for the water pump if you can and keep checking in between. that's the best thing you can do


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> Your plan to change the timing chain / water pump is good. This is a fatal flaw in the Ford, I think NIssan and the Chrysler 2.7??
> 
> it may cost you money, but its'll be less than having the motor blow up / destroy itself because the water pump failed. Use OEM parts for the water pump if you can and keep checking in between. that's the best thing you can do


I had the water pump and timing chain oil pump and front crank seal) replaced at 200000 miles. And I'll do it again at 350k. In the meantime I'll have the oil checked by a lab every oil change and I'll take a look at it on a daily basis

by the way, I learned about this "fatal flaw" here on UP, so thanks again to the guy that posted about it first.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

oldfart said:


> by the way, I learned about this "fatal flaw" here on UP, so thanks again to the guy that posted about it first.


Getting factual information on YouPeaDotNet? Who woulda thunk...  :confusion:&#129300;:whistling:


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Okay... So they were talking about 32nds. Kind of was thinking that's what it was. Yes, you are definitely getting low on tread since new ones have about 12/32nds and the wear marks on tires are at 2/32nds. Sounds like they wore quite fast, but Lexus is a heavy car, after all, and that is one big factor in tire wear. You might check your paperwork if the tires came with a mileage warranty and see if you could do a warranty claim on them. As long as they are evenly worn, it should be doable.
> 
> As I've suggested to you before, an independent shop that specializes in Lexus will do the work for A LOT less. A lot of times owners and lead mechanics in these shops are former dealer techs and have the knowledge to do things well. Especially such easy jobs like spark plugs and radiator like you are now considering. Yes, another Lexus dealer might honor the warranty after you move in case something goes wrong whereas the independent shop most likely will not since they don't have a shop in Philly.


That means the lifespan of my tyres are 5 times shorter than average? I only drive about 8000 miles a year assuming an average tyre can last 40k miles. If they come with a warranty, how does a dealer make any money by putting new tyres for free? Can I also ask a naive question? What doesn't a new tyre have a 32/32 score?

Just curious, what is the average cost for spark plug replacement? The cost of $70 per plug is horrendous enough and don't forget a LS has 8 cylinders.... I bet the only room for significant savings would be labour from an independent shop.

This is a car that I want to keep for the rest of my life. I have not ever driven any other car that reliable, silk-smooth and quiet. Although the independent shop I visited did do a fantastic suspension job, when it comes to critical components, I am still not too confident to entrust my car to them. If this is like an one-time expense like the timing belt and water pump (costed me almost $2k), I don't mind to pay more for the peace of mind. Last night, I managed to find one reputable independent shop that advertises their mechanics are Lexus-certified and requested for a quote. Let's see how much they ask.



El Janitor said:


> 1. Tires can last up to 50,000 miles, but rarely do. It depends on the tire you buy, and how often you rotate them, and driving habits. Tires should be rotated around 5000 miles, front to back, and then in an x pattern, if you don't have directional tires (usually higher end performance tires). Directional tires can only be rotated front to back. Staggered tires probably aren't on your car and can't be rotated. You probably don't have directional tires or staggered tires (Staggered Tires are usually on vehicles like Mercedes, sports and muscle cars etc.)
> 
> When buying new name brand tires sometimes national extended tire warranties are a good idea because they cover things like nails in the sidewall etc that isn't included in the manufactures standard warranty. Also a vehicle tire alignment is a good idea on a new set of tires, if your vehicles alignment is too far out it can chew up a new set of tires. An alignment check on a new set of tires is advised. I used to sell and install tires for a living, I'm really trying to help you get the best out of your money, and paying for a good set of tires and keeping them up means less money later. Plan on spending $675.00 USD on a set of good tires for your average sedan.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such an informative reply!

According to my SA, my car uses this kind of tyres - Michelin Premier A/S BSW 225/60R16-98H. My car is serviced every 5000 miles in which tyre rotation is performed along with oil changes. The tyres were replaced last year which costed me about $500 to mount 2 new tyres and alignment ($160 each + $150 alignment + tax). Perhaps I should have spent that money on myself rather than the luxury tyres that do not live up to their names.

Should I replace the transmission fluid instead of what my SA recommends (only when some problems show up)? He says that some customers complained shifting problems after replacing the fluid for the first time. The ironic fact is, their cars were shifting properly before fluid change.

The owner manual recommends spark plug replacement at 120k miles. As for the radiator, I am surprised the dealer did not bring this up during the 90k mile service (water pump + timing belt). This is the reason why I want them to be replaced before relocation.

Sorry for hijacking the thread and let everyone to be my personal SA &#128517;!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> That means the lifespan of my tyres are 5 times shorter than average? I only drive about 8000 miles a year assuming an average tyre can last 40k miles. If they come with a warranty, how does a dealer make any money by putting new tyres for free? Can I also ask a naive question? What doesn't a new tyre have a 32/32 score?
> 
> Just curious, what is the average cost for spark plug replacement? The cost of $70 per plug is horrendous enough and don't forget a LS has 8 cylinders.... I bet the only room for significant savings would be labour from an independent shop.
> 
> This is a car that I want to keep for the rest of my life. I have not ever driven any other car that reliable, silk-smooth and quiet. Although the independent shop I visited did do a fantastic suspension job, when it comes to critical components, I am still not too confident to entrust my car to them. If this is like an one-time expense like the timing belt and water pump (costed me almost $2k), I don't mind to pay more for the peace of mind. Last night, I managed to find one reputable independent shop that advertises their mechanics are Lexus-certified and requested for a quote. Let's see how much they ask.


The reason for the 32nds is the refusal of the American society to adop metric system which would make so much more sense. Standard tread depth is somewhere in the 8-9.5mm range and when you convert that to the 'Murican stuff, you get about 10-12/32nds.

The tire treadwear warranty is from the manufacturer, not the dealer who sold them. They should be the one making the claim to the manufacturer to recoup the pro-rated amount back. Just like any warranty. Even with cars, in case of warranty issues, they get reimbursed by the manufacturer. Warranty work of course is not as profitable than "normal" work and therefore companies always try to weasel their way out of them.

Spark plugs for the LS shouldn't cost more than 3-5 bucks each, depending whether they are platinum, iridium etc. Haven't changed plugs on LS, but as far as I remember, there's plenty of room to do the job. Just need to remove the engine cover, move some hoses/harnesses out of the way, remove coil off the top of the plug and then the plug itself. I's say 1-2 hours at the most.

I understand your willingness to let dealer take care of the maintenance. Nothing wrong with that, as long as you know there are also other options. It's your money and you decide where you take your business. Not that I necessarily see things the same way, though. Dealers just have the ability to make people all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I had the water pump and timing chain oil pump and front crank seal) replaced at 200000 miles. And I'll do it again at 350k. In the meantime I'll have the oil checked by a lab every oil change and I'll take a look at it on a daily basis
> 
> by the way, I learned about this "fatal flaw" here on UP, so thanks again to the guy that posted about it first.


Yeah, water pumps are technically wear items. The fact that Ford / Chrysler and I think Nissan designed motors that run the pump off the timing CHAIN is crazy! When it was a timing BELT at least the belt was part of maintenance when you had to go into the motor....the chain shouldn't have to be replaced! ...then again timing chains are thin and wear / stretch out more often too..... My old chevy truck has the original chain and waterpump at almost 300K. I did do the pump recently just because its so old.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> That means the lifespan of my tyres are 5 times shorter than average? I only drive about 8000 miles a year assuming an average tyre can last 40k miles. If they come with a warranty, how does a dealer make any money by putting new tyres for free? Can I also ask a naive question? What doesn't a new tyre have a 32/32 score?
> 
> Just curious, what is the average cost for spark plug replacement? The cost of $70 per plug is horrendous enough and don't forget a LS has 8 cylinders.... I bet the only room for significant savings would be labour from an independent shop.
> 
> ...


Your tires are good all season tires. I prefer Michelin tires myself, there non directional tires so you can rotate them as you would any other tire, and yes they are more pricey then some tires, but they should last you awhile. Tire pressure, and regular rotation should get you the most life out of them. As for alignments again whenever you get a new set you can always pay for an alignment check which is cheaper then an alignment, and the mechanic will advice you if you need one depending on the numbers he gets back.

If you are taking your car to a Lexus dealer that sells new cars, they should know your car inside and out, and they have all the tools available to fix anything on your car. Your transmission is computer controlled and I have seen on those cars that they sometimes start to shift a little weird. However as I was told by some of the people I used to work with, that car will start shifting according to how you drive, and you can reset it to factory defaults by disconnecting the battery for 5 - 10 minutes and then reconnecting it. However your car will lose all it's radio settings. If that doesn't work there might be something else going on and the dealership can look at it, and tell you what it is.

Dirty fluid, low fluid, not replacing the filter can affect shifting. However on some newer cars teh transmission fluid has to be replaced according to manufactures specifications and procedures. This is more then draining out the transmission fluid and replacing the filter and fluid and away you go. It usually involves things like heating up the transmission to a certain temperature range and not exceeding it, and whatever other special requirements are involved, and if it's not done EXACTLY as they specify it can cause problems. So Jiffy lube and most quick oil change places don't do that, but they will tell you they did. take these cars to mechanics who specialize in Lexus etc.

Spark plugs are usually easy to do. Also even some dealerships won't replace the radiator if they don't feel it needs to be replaced. They just assume you will replace it later when it fails. Most dealerships I've gone too want to replace things like brakes, even when they don't really need to be changed, so I'm surprised this one didn't present you with a long list of repairs that you really didn't need but they are happy to perform now.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> Yeah, water pumps are technically wear items. The fact that Ford / Chrysler and I think Nissan designed motors that run the pump off the timing CHAIN is crazy! When it was a timing BELT at least the belt was part of maintenance when you had to go into the motor....the chain shouldn't have to be replaced! ...then again timing chains are thin and wear / stretch out more often too..... My old chevy truck has the original chain and waterpump at almost 300K. I did do the pump recently just because its so old.


 I remember asking the service manager about the timing chain and why it wasn't listed in the owners manual with a recommended mileage to replace it, he called it a lifetime part. And I went away happy. Now that I know about the water pump. I should pay him a visit

ford does not admit that this is a problem. I would have been happy if they just devoted some space in the owners manual with a recommended replacement mileage


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I remember asking the service manager about the timing chain and why it wasn't listed in the owners manual with a recommended mileage to replace it, he called it a lifetime part. And I went away happy. Now that I know about the water pump. I should pay him a visit
> 
> ford does not admit that this is a problem. I would have been happy if they just devoted some space in the owners manual with a recommended replacement mileage


Is your water pump on the side of the engine where it can just be replaced?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Is your water pump on the side of the engine where it can just be replaced?


IIRC, he has a Ford w/Duratec V6 where the pump is located inside the engine. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Is your water pump on the side of the engine where it can just be replaced?


On his motor, the water pump is on the side, but its inside the engine underneath the timing cover and run by the timing chain which is lubricated by the oiling system. if the pump seal fails...which every water pump does eventually, coolant will get into the oil and destroy the motor.

timing belt run pumps were the same basically, but is not inside the oil passage ways so there's no oil / coolant issue if the pump leaks.

I miss the old school motors where you could easily replace the pump by itself without having to deal with a chair or belt!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> IIRC, he has a Ford w/Duratec V6 where the pump is located inside the engine. &#129318;‍♂


exactly right



KevinJohnson said:


> Is your water pump on the side of the engine where it can just be replaced?


yes it's on the inside


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

El Janitor said:


> I'm not sure about you but maintenance and service is part of the cost and responsibility of all drivers. I've worked in a few repair shops in my lifetime and I've seen some scary things like two piece rotors that once were one piece, among some other things. So Some basic services would be, oil changes, brakes, tires, battery services, coolant flushes. However sometimes things get skipped for various reasons and sometimes it doesn't matter, however sometimes it can cause an accident.
> 
> So long ago I was told to take care of your tools because without them you can't do your job, and technically if you drive and get paid for it your car is a tool. So neglecting it can also cost you down the line in forms of $4000 engine replacements all because you may have decided that a little coolant in the oil doesn't mean that you have to replace the head gasket now. Or maybe you didn't realize that there was no coolant in the cooling system till the car overheated and went into limp mode and you drove till you damaged the engine.
> 
> So how well do you keep up you vehicle and how much does it cost you annually for it?


New air freshener whenever it no longer masks my flatulence!


----------



## Kiaguy (Jan 14, 2021)

El Janitor said:


> "It makes a grinding, noise but I just had a brake job like 3 months ago so it can't be my brakes."


Use organic pads instead of metallic pads


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Kiaguy said:


> Use organic pads instead of metallic pads


I'm guessing you didn't see the pictures?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

El Janitor said:


> I'm guessing you didn't see the pictures?


Ive seen it whee the disc face was actually worn and you could see the cooling vanes.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> So how well do you keep up you vehicle and how much does it cost you annually for it?


Why would you need to know?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Why would you need to know?


If you don't want to share that with the group we understand, you can pass.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Why would you need to know?


couldn't think of anything else to do with your fingers other then type that question?


----------

